
How does hacker news work? - david2016
How do they choose what articles to show? Is it a manual process where they keep surfing the web for recent news?
======
thetest3r
Anyone is allowed to submit articles. It shows up on new, and then there's a
custom algorithm that puts it in the "top of the list."

A good example is reddit.

